# Just booked into sandy balls for the weekend



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

Website came up as £190 for 3 nights, rang instead and got it for £157.50, result!


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

I know we all have different tastes but I don't think I would ever call £50+ a night a result?
Have you been before?


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

50 quid a night!!!
I would want dancing girls, slap up nosh and a daily cleaner for that!


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

When I first read the OP's post I presumed that it was a hotel booking that was being mentioned. I must confess that I had never heard of Sandy Balls but having now gone on their website I see that they really do charge £200 for 3 nights in a touring van. Wow!


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Spacerunner said:


> 50 quid a night!!!
> I would want dancing girls, slap up nosh and a daily cleaner for that!


Didn't see any of them at sandy balls just hundred of uncontrolled kids riding bikes between pitches that were only 2' apart 24hr a day.
I'm not anti children, I had two of my own with me who wanted to do some of the activities but they were all booked up for days in advance.


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

From what i remember,the drinks are not cheap in the bar either.

Les


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

We've been to Sandy Balls several times, though tend to go out of season when it's £10 per night weekdays and £15 for weekends (and fewer kids running around).

Pool, sauna, jacuzzi. Only ever had one beer in the bar, as there are several excellent pubs within walking & cycling distance.

Not to everybody's taste, but we like it for an out of season break when the weather can be a bit iffy (so we want hardstanding / hookup etc).


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Less than 15 miles down the road I am paying £7.80 pn. Plus metered electric. 
No loo
No pool
No shower
No hard standing
No worries.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

There must be a lot of profit in footmuffs! :wink: :lol:

I reckon 52 quid a night for a double room in an hotel is enough. :roll:

OK - so I'm tight, but how can they possibly justify even that _discounted _price for a parking space for the night? 8O 8O

Dave


----------



## paulmold (Apr 2, 2009)

As long as someone is prepared to pay those prices, then that's what they will charge. Supply and demand.


----------



## stevegos (Jun 23, 2013)

If that's the one near the New Forest I remember going there on a family caravan holiday when I was about 10.

Blimey... £50 per night!


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey up.

We paid 60 Euros a night at a camp site slap bang in Rome, in the middle of the Italian season, that mortified me and it was somewhere proper 8O .

ray


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

How do they justify that, or is it just for the well heeled to show they can afford it, I'd not pay for that no matter what they provided, even if I could afford it.


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

They have a flyer in the latest MMM, tthe price was £65 per night during bank holidays, if you take a dog add another £5 per night. 8O


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

I believe Snunkie has 4 children*, this could be what bumps up the price, and also makes a site with plenty of activities quite attractive in spite of price.


*not sure on the actual number



Chris


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

ChrisandJohn said:


> I believe Snunkie has 4 children*, this could be what bumps up the price, and also makes a site with plenty of activities quite attractive in spite of price.
> 
> *not sure on the actual number
> 
> Chris


That makes a difference. Would not advise the site I am on
then.


----------



## aivlys (May 1, 2005)

Not only do they charge mega prices but you have to arrive late and leave early - only ever get to go now when there is a rally there. Shame really as I really like the site and would go more often if it was reasonably priced.


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

Blokes can get sandy balls for free just sitting in their y-fronts on a beach.


----------



## divil (Jul 3, 2011)

chasper said:


> They have a flyer in the latest MMM, tthe price was £65 per night during bank holidays, if you take a dog add another £5 per night. 8O


...and that's why I never go away at Bank Holidays!


----------



## tyreman1 (Apr 18, 2008)

Haven site close to Tenby (kiln park) £45:00 a night,they can stick that one as well


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Stick it where ??


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

I'm pretty sure it's the proximity to the New Forest that lets them charge those exorbitant prices.

It's just down the road from us (ish) and I have considered going there a couple of times but, as soon as I remember/discover the prices, I don't bother any more.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Tezmcd (Aug 3, 2009)

Think of it as Centre Parcs with camping - then you see why they charge that money

Not for me I fear


----------



## nidge1 (Jul 26, 2009)

*Sandy Balls*

Went a few years ago with the caravan and didn't think it was anything special.

Probaly won't go again as I'm too old to get a mortgage!!!

:lol: :lol:

Nidge


----------



## wendyandjohn (Feb 14, 2009)

Hi all, 
Just come back from the Lake District, pulled into one site in Windermere where they wanted £42 a night stuck behind a load of statics. No way is that for us!! Drove 2 miles down the road and had a wonderful pitch right by the shore on Lake Windermere for £15 in beautiful surroundings. Couldn't wish for anything more.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I hope you have a great time Snunkie. I hate paying for camping though or even parking. 3 months in France last summer, total cost for camping and services £46. 

What a tight freeloading git!  

Total cost for beer and cheese though. £46M!


----------



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

Glad im not the only tight backside,
i hate paying £6.50 for a ths but its away and quiet,
each to there own hey
Misty


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I don't like sandy balls - very uncomfortable :lol: 

Why does the site have such an unfortunate name?

Perhaps that's why it is such a laughing stock.


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

mistycat said:


> Glad im not the only tight backside,
> i hate paying £6.50 for a ths but its away and quiet,
> each to there own hey
> Misty


Nope - I don't understand - what's a "ths" - and why is it away and quiet??

Cheers

Dave


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

I assume that's all inclusive.

Sandy Balls very uncomfortable.

There are several Camping Cheque sites in the UK now £15 pn and about 60 ASCI approx £16pn.


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

JP said:


> I know we all have different tastes but I don't think I would ever call £50+ a night a result?
> Have you been before?


Yes we've been before and loved it. Yes I know it's expensive and sometimes we've only paid £10 per night but there are 6 of us and the dog and it is a special occasion on Sunday as it is our first wedding anniversary and my birthday and of course the bank holiday bumps the price up but hey, on our summer hols we use aires for 3 weeks which hardly costs at all so we thought what the heck!


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

JP said:


> Spacerunner said:
> 
> 
> > 50 quid a night!!!
> ...


Well we have 4 children all of which will be riding their bikes around the site. That's what our holidays are about, freedom. You don't have to be older, retired and no dependant children to be a Motorhomer the last time I looked!


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

ChrisandJohn said:


> I believe Snunkie has 4 children*, this could be what bumps up the price, and also makes a site with plenty of activities quite attractive in spite of price.
> 
> *not sure on the actual number
> 
> Chris


Thanks Chris, well remembered! Yes we do have 4, age ranges 6 to 13 so we tend to go to places where there is something for everyone. If we were to take the 6 of us swimming it would cost a fair part of what the nightly cost is at Sandy Balls and as we usually pick £10 per night sites we felt we wanted to treat ourselves to somewhere we know and enjoy for our 1st wedding anniversary


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

And yes, when we are older and no children with us then we will look for the quieter, out of the way sites, but for now I'm sure none of you would appreciate us turning up with our 4 very noisy children and myself very noisily telling them off for disturbing everyone else and I feel it quite considerate that we wouldn't dream of disturbing others like that and will stick to the noisy parks with loads of activities. 

Where else could we go on holiday for £50 per night for 6 of us and a dog?!


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Just read your last few posts Lucy.

Good for you (_now you've added a bit of detail_) so go for it and enjoy your birthday and wedding anniversary.

Very handy for the chap - he can get away with only one present! :lol: :lol:

Dave :wink:


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

Yeah sorry Dave, in a bit of a mood tonight, had lots of probs with my 11yr old lately and I've gone all defensive :roll: 

I do think its expensive and definitely more than we'd usually spend but I have to look at it like we couldn't get a holiday for 6 of us for anywhere near £50 per night (setting aside the costs of the motorhome).
I think we've all spoilt ourselves by being able to camp so cheaply all the other times :lol:


----------

